# Transfer students?



## tryptich (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm 19 years old and transfering in the fall to UC Santa Cruz from a small community college. I'm thrilled to go to "real" college, but I'm wondering if other SAD-ists have made the transition and how it was for you. Did you live on campus? Were you able to fit in to your new environment?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I went to a small junior college for two years, then transferred to a "real" university and have been there for four semesters now. (I have one more to go.) I don't live on campus because my school is a commuter school and doesn't have dorms.

In short, I preferred it much better at my small college. My major had just enough people to fill a classroom, so I was with the same group of people for the two years and got to know them well. I would even say I was friends with a few of them: we hung out in between classes, went to lunch, talked online at night.

At my bigger school, you can literally disappear against the wall if you choose to. But it's been a different group of people in every class that I've had and it's been extremely different to make even an acquaintance, nevermind an actual friend. It's very lonesome.

It's a double-edged sword I guess.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm supposed to transfer to Cal State Fullerton eventually. Hopefully by fall 2006. I'm scared to death about going to a new big university with lots of people.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I transferred from a community college to a small private college. I don't think I could of handle going to a large university. I liked the college I went too. I got to know quite of few people. Also, I got to know a lot of my professors. I was a person, not a number. I didn't live on campus. I was a commuter student. I drove 35 miles one way each day. I ranked up lots of mileage on my car the two years I went to school there.


----------



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

*In the same boat*

I too have just earned my associates degree and am leaving community college. To tell the truth, I am scared to death about moving into a dorm and away from everything familiar. However, I plan to visit ALOT before I move down there so I won't have a panic attack on the first day.

You aren't alone. Many students face similar emotions.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I transferring as well. I couldn't get into the dorm (I live too close) but I'm still terrified of not making any friends. In fact this is a big reason why I'm on this board. I feel like my life is changing and I've got to get myself better before it's too late.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I will be transferring to the U of A soon from a community college. It's huge...so many students. I think being in a class of 200+ people might make me feel more at ease though, that way the teacher won't call on you and stuff. It would make it harder to learn though. But by the time I transfer I will have gotten my associative degree and will only be taking classes towards my major, so the classes won't be as big.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

That's exactly what I'm going through. I'm going to CSULB which is a few hours away from home so I'm living in a dorm, and I'm really nervous about it. How to deal with roommates?! It's also the second biggest school in California - but to me that's good because then no one will notice me. . .

I hope everyone who is transferring has a good next semester!


----------



## SaPrAmPeBi (Jul 14, 2004)

I transferred from Ivy Tech Community College to Hanover College and was terrified too! I commuted about 20 miles a day for the first semester then felt comfortable enough to move onto campus and move in with a friend of mine. Moving onto campus was the best thing to happen to me! I would recommend it to everyone, but you may want to commute for a while before making a decision and finding a roommate might be best so you feel comfortable.

I honestly think that going to a 4 year college helped my SA tremendously. You will be worried before you go but after a few weeks of settling in, it will seem like any other college you've been to (in my opinion). Enjoy your college years, they go fast!


----------

